
Redesigned Conversations - bencevans
https://github.com/blog/1767-redesigned-conversations
======
necubi
This looks nice, but doesn't address my main complaint with the
conversation/PR system: there's no way to batch comments.

When doing code reviews, you can sometimes have upwards of 10 or 15 comments.
In the current system this means 10 or 15 emails in everybody's inbox. It's
also hard to work through a PR without letting everybody know when you're
actually finished.

I would love to be able to comment on things as I read through them, then
after I finish publish all of the changes and have them go out as one email.

~~~
welder
I found a :thumbsup: emoticon comment successfully tells everyone I'm finished
reviewing a pull request.

~~~
kisielk
:+1: is a good shortcut :)

~~~
couchand
Is there a list of those somewhere? I've spent far too much time typing colon
followed by random characters just to explore the many options.

~~~
icey
There sure is! [http://www.emoji-cheat-sheet.com/](http://www.emoji-cheat-
sheet.com/)

------
Newky
So I use github enterprise and use the review tool a lot.

It has improved our overall code review experience, but there is a few things
which have proved problematic and even have caused major headaches in the last
year or so.

1\. No Side by Side diffs. 2\. Pushing new commits will often collapse
conversations from the review. (i.e these conversations are folded)

Really, I want some way to look at my PR and say hey I've addressed all the
comments on this pull request, and I am good to merge.

This is not even getting into what happens if you rebase your branch and then
force a push to the remote.

~~~
jleader
When things are messy enough that I want to rebase a branch, I generally
create a new branch and new PR, and close the old PR with a comment linking to
the new PR. I also put a link to the old PR in the description of the new one,
so people can easily go back and look at the old discussion.

In other words, rebasing is a big enough change that I feel it's appropriate
to restart the PR.

~~~
taeric
If you are linking the requests with a comment on each end, I'm not sure I see
the benefit to just pushing the rebase into an open request. Is there a real
difference?

------
obsession
This is a good redesign but I wish they put more focus on developing Github
Issues. The back button doesn't work (old issues randomly show) and filtering
needs work (for example, how can I show issues from two milestones? how about
showing issues with no comments? etc.).

------
shurcooL
Am I the only one who dislikes that they made all the fonts slightly larger?
I'm working on a 1080p monitor atm and I really don't want more screen real
estate taken up with no benefit.

~~~
guynamedloren
If this is your only complaint, I think it's safe to say that they're doing
pretty well overall.

~~~
shurcooL
Oh, absolutely, I love everything else about the change. It makes the
conversation and commits/etc. much easier to follow.

------
dj-wonk
I'd like to be able to see a revision history when someone edits someone
else's comment. Trust but verify. Sometimes people mess up.

~~~
davis_m
I still don't understand why they allow people to edit other people's comments
in the first place.

~~~
plorkyeran
It's very nice in the context of an open-source project to be able to fix
formatting and such in people's bug reports, and to be able to update the
original report with a more accurate summary of the problem when needed.

------
trustfundbaby
The other thing I'd like to see is context on emails in a conversation thread.
So if I reply to a comment you've made, it would be great to see the comment
I'm replying to IN the email itself (or at the very least, the last comment on
that line, if there are multiple comments).

A lot of times I'll get an email comment and have no idea what they're talking
about till I click through to go back to the conversation thread

~~~
reledi
Please do others a favour and don't reply to GitHub comments from email! Many
people, including myself, will edit a comment a few times after publishing it.
So the comment you're replying to by email would be outdated.

I've gone so far to disable email notifications completely. Which is another
win for me because I can't stand being blasted with emails all the time. It's
like a never ending to do list which builds up extremely quickly.

------
Glyptodon
I'm seeing a lot of overlapping text and box breaking.

------
Toddward
Overall, I like what I'm seeing so far. The notable exception is that they
removed the build status indicator for Pull Requests from the PR body and now
only show the faint green check next to a commit hash. Makes determining
whether a PR is good to merge a bit more difficult IMHO. Hopefully that gets
fixed.

------
mitchelllc
Do you guys think the headline in the example,

" Upgrade to Normalize v3 #12406 Merged mdo merged 5 commits into master from
normalize_v3 about 4 hours ago "

occupy too many space in the web page?

------
erichurkman
Thank you for making the issue number large enough to read where I don't have
to hunt and squint to find it!

------
coherentpony
And replies _still_ aren't nested? Guys, multi-party conversations are not
necessarily linear.

------
iterable
This looks so much better

------
mortdeus
Finally.

------
urbanachiever
Brings a lot of clarity to what used to be a mess. Thanks for the good UI
update.

------
kimonos
I like this one!

